# Something I'm Workin' On...(ART)



## Lisa B (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## coreduo (Jun 7, 2009)

They're beautiful works of art. Abstract printing or painting? Do you do pottery and silkscreen printing? If so, (professional question) how viable is it? My girlfriend is 'in the arts' and I want to please her lest ....(seriously) She does not like anything that would deal with soldiery. Here's some magazines I recommend to artists like you, STUDIO. They're great. One painter has his own open studio in Florida where onlookers pass by and can intrude even in his workplace. Nice mag.

www.interweavestore.com


----------



## Lisa B (Jun 8, 2009)

coreduo said:


> They're beautiful works of art. Abstract printing or painting? Do you do pottery and silkscreen printing? If so, (professional question) how viable is it? My girlfriend is 'in the arts' and I want to please her lest ....(seriously) She does not like anything that would deal with soldiery. Here's some magazines I recommend to artists like you, STUDIO. They're great. One painter has his own open studio in Florida where onlookers pass by and can intrude even in his workplace. Nice mag.
> 
> www.interweavestore.com



They are neither abstract printing nor paintings, they are photographs manipulated in photoshop for the purpose of printing on a large scale for a three piece wall art display. 

I don't do pottery, but my husband does Sculpt. 

I have done SOME silk screening in the past, but haven't for a while. I used to make my own screens and print my own T-Shirts. Its viable, it works but you have to make sure you buy the right materials and paint for the desired purpose.


----------



## coreduo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much. I greatly appreciate your advise. I am well now.


----------

